# Profibuskonformes Starten und Stoppen



## Lipperlandstern (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo Experten.

Seit einiger Zeit setze ich FU mit Profibus ein. In dem benutzen Steuerwort ist das Bit 0 für für das Starten und Stoppen des Antriebes zuständig. Wird das Bit 0 HIGH fährt der Antrieb an seiner Rampe hoch , wird das Bit 0 LOW fährt der Antrieb an seiner Rampe runter. Soweit alles gut.

Bisher hatte ich die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn das Bit 0 HIGH wird während der FU noch an seiner Rampe runterfährt wird der Antrieb wieder gestartet. 

Jetzt habe ich einen neuen FU-Typ einsetzen müssen bei dem das nicht so ist. Wird fähren der fallenden Rampe das Bit 0 wieder HIGH fährt der Antrieb weiter an seiner Rampe runter und es passiert NIX. Das Bit 0 darf nur bei stehendem Antrieb HIGH werden. Das ist angeblich in der Profibusvereinbarung über Antrieb so festgelegt.

Ist das wirklich so ? Kennt jermand diesen Auszug aus der Spezifikation. Kennt noch jemand dieses Problem ? Den FU-Typ setzt offensicht niemand hier ein wie man in einem anderen Threas von mir hier entnehmen kann.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Mai 2011)

also bei hitachi ist das auch so. wenn man einen start bringt, bevor der Antrieb wieder startbereit meldet passiert garnix. 
mann muss erst start wegnehmen und wieder bringen, dann läuft der antrieb wieder.


----------



## MSB (3 Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich das so richtig sehe, wäre das "Zauberbit" hier wohl Bit 4, für regulären Start/Stop.

Siehe State-Machine Diagramm im Handbuch.

Beim Bit0 steht als Hinweis "Not-Aus" mit dabei ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Mai 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das so richtig sehe, wäre das "Zauberbit" hier wohl Bit 4, für regulären Start/Stop.
> 
> Siehe State-Machine Diagramm im Handbuch.
> 
> ...


 
Bei den ABB-FUs ist Bit4 die eigendliche Freigabe. Nimmst du das weg trudelt der Antrieb aus.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Mai 2011)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> also bei hitachi ist das auch so. wenn man einen start bringt, bevor der Antrieb wieder startbereit meldet passiert garnix.
> mann muss erst start wegnehmen und wieder bringen, dann läuft der antrieb wieder.


 

Das ist doch grosser Mist, oder ?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Mai 2011)

wenn man es weiss, und der wieder start nicht zeitkritisch ist, geht es 

doof ist es, wenn man es nicht weiss, und flucht weil man den antrieb nicht zum laufen bekommt.


----------



## SKg (4 Mai 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Beim Bit0 steht als Hinweis "Not-Aus" mit dabei ...
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


 
Als Beispiel ein Siemens FU

Die Siemens FU´s besitzen 3 Aus Funktionen!

Ein/AUS 1 = normales Starten und Stoppen des Antriebes, egal ob der Antrieb an der steigenden Rampe läuft oder an der fallenden

AUS 2 = Der Motor trudelt aus! 

AUS 3 = Der Motor läuft an einer anderen Zeitrampe runter!


Wenn ich mich jetzt recht entsinne (bin mir mit AUS 2 nicht sicher)
AUS2 und AUS3 müssen immer vor EIN/AUS 1 da sein bevor der Motor überhaupt was macht, wird wärend der Zeit in der der Motor läuft Aus 2 oder AUS 3 geflankt wird die hinterlegte Funktion gespeichert und ausgeführt!
Es muß also dann erst EIN/AUS 1 geflankt werden bevor der Motor wieder anläuft!

Thema = Ferhinderung eines automatischen Wideranlaufes
Das ist wohl der Knackpunkt dabei!

Gruß
SKg


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Mai 2011)

SKg schrieb:


> Als Beispiel ein Siemens FU
> 
> Die Siemens FU´s besitzen 3 Aus Funktionen!
> 
> Ein/AUS 1 = normales Starten und Stoppen des Antriebes, egal ob der Antrieb an der steigenden Rampe läuft oder an der fallenden


 
Genau. Die Siemens-FUS machen das, SEW macht das auch so. Leider ist das aber bei anderen Herstellern anders.
Und einer dieser anderen Hersteller behauptet, das das was Siemens macht nicht Profibuskonform ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2011)

Es gibt da unterschiedliche Telegrammarten, häufig wird die PROFIdrive-Spezifikation (4)
über eine Zustandsmaschine verwendet. Die Aussage das der Vater des "Profibus" selber
nicht mit seinen eigenen Kind konform ist, halte ich für sehr gewagt.
Frag den FU Hersteller was für eine Telegrammart er verwendet und ob er dir vlt. einen
Auszug aus desen Niederschrift schicken kann.


Hier ist noch ein wenig zu schmöckern _www.industrialnetworks.ch/dateien/inf2006/ref07-inf06.ppt_ 


Ich kenne es auch nicht anders Siemens, SEW, Elau, KEB habe ich mit dieser Art von Telegramm kennengelernt.


----------



## offliner (4 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Genau. Die Siemens-FUS machen das, SEW macht das auch so. Leider ist das aber bei anderen Herstellern anders.
> Und einer dieser anderen Hersteller behauptet, das das was Siemens macht nicht Profibuskonform ist.


Da Siemens einer der Haupttreiber der PNO ist, kann ich mir nicht unbedingt vorstellen, dass ausgerechnet die sich hier anders verhalten sollten, auch wenn Siemens in vielen Dingen seinen eigenen Weg geht...
Das geschilderte Problem ist ein klarer Fall von Schutz vor Wiederanlauf. Kann man aber auch umgehen, indem man Sollwertmäßig was macht und nicht einfach abschaltet...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Mai 2011)

offliner schrieb:


> Da Siemens einer der Haupttreiber der PNO ist, kann ich mir nicht unbedingt vorstellen, dass ausgerechnet die sich hier anders verhalten sollten, auch wenn Siemens in vielen Dingen seinen eigenen Weg geht...
> Das geschilderte Problem ist ein klarer Fall von Schutz vor Wiederanlauf. Kann man aber auch umgehen, indem man Sollwertmäßig was macht und nicht einfach abschaltet...


 
Vorstellen kann ich mir das schon. Grade Siemens ist da ja ziemlich schmerzfrei. 

Mag sein das es als Wiederanschlaufschutz gedacht ist. Interessant ist nur wenn ich das Start-Stop über die Klemme des FUs  mache kann ich starten und stoppen wie ich es will.  Das ist dann ja irgendwie inkonsequent.

An das stoppen über Sollwert 0 hab ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Bernd.C (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Das Protokoll ist sicher das gleiche, wenn es eine Profibus zertifiziertes System ist. 
Ob nun die Bitfolge im Statuswort oder Steuerwort bei den vielen Hersteller gleich ist bezweifle ich mal stark. Selbst diverse Produkte vom selben Hersteller können Abweichungen haben. z.B.: Standart FU zu Servoregler usw. 

Dazu muss man mal beachten das Siemens natürlich sein eigen´s entwickelten Profibus bzw. ProfiNet vertreiben will.....
Schaut man sich mal die ganze Latte der einzelnen Feldbuse an so kommt einem das Grauen. 

Ich denke aber über so ein Thema kann man Tage, wenn noch Monate oder Jahre diskutieren und nichts würde sich ändern. 

Solange jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen machen kann wird es immer div. Abweichungen geben. 

mfg 

Bernd


----------

